# Clean install windows 8 on preinstalled laptop



## Lazarusx (Sep 13, 2007)

I have a feeling im screwed here, but hopefully someone can offer a solution.

I recently bought an Asus s200e with windows 8 pre-installed. This does not come with a windows cd/dvd/usb or product key. I planned to replace the HDD with an SSD.. so i formatted the drive to mess around with debian and ubuntu. I read that the KEY was tied in with the UEFI and i could just boot windows 8 from a usb flashdrive when i bought my SSD.

So i installed the SSD on the laptop and created a UEFI bootable usb windows 8 iso from my windows 7 computer. This worked fine installing on the laptop but it says it's in 'evaluation' mode and valid for 90 days. I used Belarc Advisor to pull the product key and used the cmd: slmgr.vbs -ipk "product key here" to "activate windows".

But i dont know if the product key is that of the evaluation version or not as it still appear to be in evaluation mode, i was under the impression the product key was tied in with the UEFI?

How exactly am i meant to do a clean reinstall of windows 8? If the key is tied in with the UEFI then wouldn't it just pull the product key from there when installing.. im not sure why i have the 'Evaluation Version' unless i've downloaded the wrong iso..?

Thankyou for any help.


----------



## Lazarusx (Sep 13, 2007)

UPDATE:

I think i do have the incorrect .iso - i went to activate windows through cmd: slui and entered the product key that i pulled with Belarc Advisor. It said the key works but it's invalid for this version of windows 8.

On quick reflection i realized theres windows 8 basic, windows 8 pro and windows 8 enterprise. So im in the process of downloading the basic .iso and hopefully activating it with the key from the UEFI.


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

The computer was preinstalled by the manufacturer with an OEM version of windows.

The Key is tied to the OEM in the Bios of the computer.

You need to contact the vendor to get a copy of the OS for reinstall if you deleted the Hidden restore partition.
If you did not delete it you should be able to boot up to it and restore your system to factory default


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Sounds like he wiped the disk though Tomshawk. YOu can buy recovery disks from Asus, but not cheaply:
Essentio Recovery Software
Once up I would read the product code and make a note of it for the future.


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

Rich-M said:


> Sounds like he wiped the disk though Tomshawk. YOu can buy recovery disks from Asus, but not cheaply:
> Essentio Recovery Software
> Once up I would read the product code and make a not of it for the future.


Whoops, totally misread that.

Thanks Rich-M


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Ah, I do it all the time!


----------

